# Reviews of transfers on 100% Poly



## davezub (Jan 2, 2012)

A little background, we produce our own uniforms, designs, and SWAG for our recreation council to both save money and generate revenue. We have been doing this for years and it has been a very good practice. We normally use Augusta Sportswear, Gildan, etc... 100% poly tops. I've become very good at adapting transfers to poly (longer dwell, lower temps, less pressure, calibrating/checking platen temps, etc...) and using vinyl for lower run jobs. 

So the real question is I'm looking for some of you who have used the following vendors/products for sometime for their experiences. I have samples etc...but they are a small glimpse of what the vendor is all about. Items such as consistency, durability, how they are with quality control, how they address issues and problems, are sometimes as important as the product itself. So any information would be greatly appreciated.

1. Howard Sportswear - MULTI-PURPOSE (MP) @ 310 for 20. 
2. Versatranz - EPT Plus pressed at 320 degrees for 10-12 seconds.
3. Transfer Express - ELASTI PRINTS 

I have almost finished my evaluation spreadsheet and just needs some outside feedback. I realize everyone has a different "goal" for their transfers (high end products, soft touch vintage, etc...) and ours is nice looking uniforms that some parent will throw in a drawer after the season is over ;-). 

Thanks!


----------

